# Site Downtime and Software Upgrade - 5/18/2015



## SAS Admin

Hello Everyone.

We are excited to announce that we will be doing a software upgrade to the site and will be having some downtime on May 19th

The site will be down from around 9:30am to 2pm (EST) or maybe earlier. Should only take 2 hours. But in case there are any issues we want to give you an accurate estimate.

A few exciting features to look forward to is a new look, Faster site speed, Mobile integration and great new features.

We will post an announcement thread when we go live to discuss any issues or concerns. We will also be online and updating you of any issues.

Please respond here with any questions.

Thank you all for your patience.

- Your SocialAnxietySupport Team
(Helena, Jeff, Glenda)


----------



## meepie

What are the new features?









Also will the chat be fixed tomorrow?


----------



## SAS Admin

meepie said:


> What are the new features?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also will the chat be fixed tomorrow?


It should be hopefully, there will be some cool new layout and tagging features. Plus the site should load faster and be more secure.

You can still choose to use this current Legacy/classic look if users prefer also.

Jeff


----------



## meepie

VS Jeff said:


> It should be hopefully, there will be some cool new layout and tagging features. Plus the site should load faster and be more secure.
> 
> You can still choose to use this current Legacy/classic look if users prefer also.
> 
> Jeff


Awesome, I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Amphoteric

If you knew all along that the Flash Chat would (hopefully...) be fixed in the upgrade tomorrow, then why not inform the users in the related thread about it earlier already?

Or I guess it can be more fun to keep users guessing and wondering for two months and then make the announcement for the big renewal happen the day before it is scheduled.


----------



## tea111red

Well, thank God if the chat is finally going to be fixed.


----------



## Ape in space

The site will be down for a few hours?! Ahhhh we're all gonna die!!! :afr


----------



## SofaKing

Will the mobile features be better than using Tapatalk?

I really like the "Participated" view the Tapatalk has and to only show unread messages so that you can easily find the topics that you contributed to.

I guess the subscription can be used the same way, but I'd definitely turn off the notifications.

Bottom line, I hope that the mobile feature is much much better than the "mobile" view of the site, which left a lot to be desired.

Best wishes on your upgrade!


----------



## SAS Admin

Amphoteric said:


> If you knew all along that the Flash Chat would (hopefully...) be fixed in the upgrade tomorrow, then why not inform the users in the related thread about it earlier already?
> 
> Or I guess it can be more fun to keep users guessing and wondering for two months and then make the announcement for the big renewal happen the day before it is scheduled.


I am not 100% sure on this, I will check with the team in the morning and let you guys know.

Jeff


----------



## SAS Admin

Ape in space said:


> The site will be down for a few hours?! Ahhhh we're all gonna die!!! :afr


We might be able to run it live, it depends on what the conversion team thinks when they see the site.

Jeff


----------



## SAS Admin

KyleInSTL said:


> Will the mobile features be better than using Tapatalk?
> 
> I really like the "Participated" view the Tapatalk has and to only show unread messages so that you can easily find the topics that you contributed to.
> 
> I guess the subscription can be used the same way, but I'd definitely turn off the notifications.
> 
> Bottom line, I hope that the mobile feature is much much better than the "mobile" view of the site, which left a lot to be desired.
> 
> Best wishes on your upgrade!


They will be similar however they are some big changes coming to mobile in the next 30-60 days but we got you guys covered.

Thanks for the kind words, we will be fine. I have done around 200+ conversions like this and we have a great team behind us.:clap

Jeff


----------



## Amphoteric

VS Jeff said:


> I am not 100% sure on this, I will check with the team in the morning and let you guys know.
> 
> Jeff


Okay. I don't think anyone will be holding their breath in anticipation for this, though.


----------



## SAS Admin

Amphoteric said:


> Okay. I don't think anyone will be holding their breath in anticipation for this, though.


Trust me I will do what I can and hoping the software updates will solve the problem. I work with the conversion team mainly but will check with the support crew who has been working on it.

I will push for it, I like happy members. :clap

Jeff


----------



## WillYouStopDave

Great! What the heck am I supposed to do while you guys do things that actually matter?


----------



## SAS Admin

WillYouStopDave said:


> Great! What the heck am I supposed to do while you guys do things that actually matter?


Build a fort, hide and seek, call parents or loved ones, write a poem or song.

LOL

Just my thoughts.:b

Jeff


----------



## Kevin001

You might have already answered this but will our dark theme we voted for be available tomorrow?


----------



## SAS Admin

Kevin001 said:


> You might have already answered this but will our dark theme we voted for be available tomorrow?


Yes - it should roll out with the changes.

Jeff


----------



## In a Lonely Place

How long until the site is unavailable?


----------



## crimeclub

I think we should consider the consequences of taking this site down for two hours, with the entire SAS community including members and guests not having access to SAS all at once it might break pornhub.


----------



## In a Lonely Place

crimeclub said:


> I think we should consider the consequences of taking this site down for two hours, with the entire SAS community including members and guests as a whole not having access to SAS all at once it might break pornhub.


Haha


----------



## SAS Admin

In a Lonely Place said:


> How long until the site is unavailable?





crimeclub said:


> I think we should consider the consequences of taking this site down for two hours, with the entire SAS community including members and guests not having access to SAS all at once it might break pornhub.


hahaha,

I will have an update shortly on the exact timeline.

Jeff


----------



## SAS Admin

Ok guys we are kciking off now, and the site should stay live.

You might see a few buggy things over the next few hours but I will let you knwo once it is finished and ready for testing.

Thanks all,
Jeff


----------



## crimeclub

I like the "Recent Discussions" sidebar. It takes up more screen space but I can get used to that.


----------



## tea111red

Is the chat supposed to work in the next few hrs or something?


----------



## typemismatch

This is kind of exciting. It's like getting new carpets.


----------



## SAS Admin

tea111red said:


> Is the chat supposed to work in the next few hrs or something?


Not 100% on this yet, however if not we will find a new plugin for the chat and get it up ASAP.

Jeff


----------



## crimeclub

Oh no it shows I wrote a blog, I wrote it a long time ago people. How embarrassing...


----------



## SAS Admin

crimeclub said:


> Oh no it shows I wrote a blog, I wrote it a long time ago people. How embarrassing...


What is the issue and where, do we need ot take it down?

Jeff


----------



## crimeclub

VS Jeff said:


> What is the issue and where, do we need ot take it down?
> 
> Jeff


No, I was just joking. (it's a one word entry)


----------



## typemismatch

whooaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## sajs

These changes are aweful.


----------



## SAS Admin

Guys scroll down to the bottom of the page and click the "full version" view.

There are still many updates to be made so please refrain from feedback and getting worked up about changes until the conversion is complete. I will post a feedback thread for all so we can make tweaks and updates for you guys once complete.

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## Xisha

These changes are awesome!


----------



## In a Lonely Place




----------



## typemismatch

whoa if you go to your User CP there is a list of latest infractions received. nice


----------



## SAS Admin

In a Lonely Place said:


>












LOL

Jeff


----------



## Ape in space

If you go to the bottom and select 'SAS Forum Legacy', it will look like the normal SAS. But I will try the new look because I'm very progressive and hippity.


----------



## millenniumman75

Is the post count going to come back?


----------



## SAS Admin

Ok all please direct all feedback, questions, bugs, and anything else to this thread so I can monitor, log bugs, and respond.

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...-look-feedback-thread-1476706/#post1080082570

Thanks,
Jeff


----------

